# Score?



## wachterm (Apr 3, 2008)

I know some people hate when people ask what a deer will score but Im curious. Here are two pics, I know what I think they will score, what do you guys think?


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I really suck at this but I will throw a number out to get the guesses started. Is it a 4x4? Maybe 160? 170?


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

140


----------



## wachterm (Apr 3, 2008)

It is actually two different deer. The top one is a 5 x 5 and the bottom one is a 4 x 4.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Ill say that 4x4 will score in the low 150's. Hard to tell the mainbeam length in the picture but those tall tines will help alot to the score


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

the 4x will go mid 140's. nice deer :beer:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

150


----------

